# Champions League Draw



## mazzatelli1000 (22 December 2008)

Chelsea v Juventus

Villarreal v Panathinaikos

Sporting Lisbon v Bayern Munich

Atletico Madrid v Porto

Lyon v Barcelona

Real Madrid v Liverpool

Arsenal v Roma

Inter Milan v Manchester United

Wow!! there are some cracking match ups 
Man U v Inter, Fergie against Mourinho - should be fun to watch

But being the long time Barca Fan I am, I say Barca all the way....6 nil winners in the final ::


----------



## Bushman (22 December 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Chelsea v Juventus
> 
> Villarreal v Panathinaikos
> 
> ...




Please God don't let Fergie or Rafa win it .... please, please. 

Would love the Silver Fox to get one with his stable of African stars. 

Might be nice, however, if we have a non-English final this year - Barca/Real Madrid vs Inter Milan or Bayern Munchen. Licking the lips in anticipation at some real technical football rather than the English pump it long and giggle style? 

Dang it - I'll go Barca too. Is Rijkjaard still the coach by the way? Bit out of touch with La Liga these days.


----------



## MRC & Co (22 December 2008)

United for me over Inter any day of the week. Mancini and Queresma have been disappointing for me lately. Shut down Ibra and you have Inter locked. Though, their wingbacks are very good at creating space. Ferdinand or Vidic on Ibra and you have Inter in the bag. Can't see them upsetting United over two legs.

Barca has already shown lately what ease they can go through Lyon, and they are better now than then. Should be a quick fire destruction!
Lyons only chance is to do an Italian job on them!

Liverpool will be too much for a STRUGGLING Madrid.

Arsenal over Roma.

The one I think could be an upset, is Chelsea V Juve. Juve have a way of winning despite not looking spectacular. I would still pick Chelsea, but would not be surprised to see Juve find a way to pull it out.

Villareal match is a terrible one. Don't even care who wins this one, but I would imagine Villa will come through with the goods, more technical quality with a fully fit squad.

Atletico over Porto, the loss of Queresma and Bosingwa has Porto looking terrible in comparison to their slick style over recent years.  

Munich over Sporting.  Way too much firepower, with the likes of Toni, Klose and Ribery or even Podolski coming off the bench, Munich could really do some damage this year if all are fit!

Bushman, Rijkaard is long gone, THANK GOD!  Pep has Barca in devestating form!  Have to be favouries.  And English football has some GREAT technical ability these days, even Chelsea move the ball on the ground well these days, and both United and especially Arsenal (though not so much as of late) do so well too.  But no doubt, Barca are the most technically gifted squad on earth.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> United for me over Inter any day of the week. Mancini and Queresma have been disappointing for me lately. Shut down Ibra and you have Inter locked. Though, their wingbacks are very good at creating space. Ferdinand or Vidic on Ibra and you have Inter in the bag. Can't see them upsetting United over two legs.
> 
> Barca has already shown lately what ease they can go through Lyon, and they are better now than then. Should be a quick fire destruction!
> Lyons only chance is to do an Italian job on them!
> ...




Bah!!
Mourinho's coaching technique tends to take away creative talent than nurture it.
Shevchenko, Crespo, Robben, Quaresma, Mancini, Gudjohennsen, Duff 

Yes agree United look the stronger!!!

Lyon v Barca - I thought after the trinity was split up (Dinho, Deco, Eto'o) that we might be struggling, but hell we're even better than before. Hope these matches will convince Benzema to come to Barca

Juve vs. Chelsea - I say Chelsea - simply because Ranieri has a history of failing in the big matches - always close but no cigar

Reds v Madrid - Reds because I simply hate Real --- hahaha

As a side - I do hope to see AC Milan click and be back in the UCL next year. I wanna see Ronnie in peak form at least once more like back in the Barca days. Glorius!!!!


----------



## Pager (23 December 2008)

I'm a big football fan, West Ham is my team and they ain't doing too well  let alone getting anywhere near the Champions league 

Some cracking ties coming up and i enjoy watching and following it though, don't mind who wins as long as its not Chelski , a team i detest, but coming from the East End of London i was bought up to dislike them as most East End kids were and still are, Chelsea are West End for anyone wondering why.

So its Juve, Juve, Juve for me in the up coming games


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Bah!!
> Mourinho's coaching technique tends to take away creative talent than nurture it.
> Shevchenko, Crespo, Robben, Quaresma, Mancini, Gudjohennsen, Duff
> 
> ...




ha ha, true about Mourinho.  Though Shevchenko, Crespo and Gudjohnsen were not really creative to begin with!  First two more clinical the later, more just a support striker.

Benzema, who cares.  He is overrated I reckon.  Rather get a youngster like Aguero from Atletico, or perhaps even bring over Zlatan from Inter (was being talked about).

Agree completely on Milan, want to see Dinho back at his best, but unfortunately, I think Kaka needs to be sold off, so they can centre the team around Ronnie.  Neither are performing at their best with the other one around.  Only one go to man per team ever works.  Gerrard and Lampard would be a good example, was better with Barry in there.

Also agreed on thinking Barca would struggle without Ronnie and Deco, but I guess when you still have Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Hleb and the steel of Keita and Toure in midfield, with Henry, Eto'o and Bojan able to play upfront, and guys like Puyol, Abidal and Alvez at the back, you still have a LETHAL team!  Pep has done wonders with the structure though, an element Rijkaard just had no idea about!  He simply relied on Ronnie magic.


----------



## kirank (23 December 2008)

Pager said:


> I'm a big football fan, West Ham is my team and they ain't doing too well  let alone getting anywhere near the Champions league
> 
> Some cracking ties coming up and i enjoy watching and following it though, don't mind who wins as long as its not Chelski , a team i detest, but coming from the East End of London i was bought up to dislike them as most East End kids were and still are, Chelsea are West End for anyone wondering why.
> 
> So its Juve, Juve, Juve for me in the up coming games




for a fellow hating Chelski... you do realize you have two of Chelski's infamous legends? Clarkey & Zola... 

Arsenal & Roma match is going to be quite tight no clue which Arsenal team will show up also which Roma team will show up!! 
Bayern will get through, Liverpool & Real Madrid thats going to a drab Midfield & Defensive showing... i would never rate Real Madrid out of it... Ramos isn't called a cup man for nothing!!!
Chelsea Juve now that will be an interesting draw seeing Chelsea's current form & Juve form!! But guess Chelsea will nick it!! Too much depth in the squad!!


----------



## kirank (23 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> ha ha, true about Mourinho.  Though Shevchenko, Crespo and Gudjohnsen were not really creative to begin with!  First two more clinical the later, more just a support striker.
> 
> Benzema, who cares.  He is overrated I reckon.  Rather get a youngster like Aguero from Atletico, or perhaps even bring over Zlatan from Inter (was being talked about).
> 
> ...




u forgot about Busquets (sorry about the spelling) me too thought after loosing Rijkaard, Deco, Roonie they might struggle & first match did show they were struggling guess they proved everyone wrong!! Nice attacking free flowing sexy football displays along with grinding out ugly wins too!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> He simply relied on Ronnie magic.




Hahaha
And what a great decision that was!!!

Was in Barcelona 2 years ago, and got to see Ronnie at the Camp Nou. Pure bliss!!!!

I agree about Kaka and Ronnie... Brazil in the recent World Cup looked terrible when they played alongside each other. But I think they wouln't shaft Kaka as he has plenty more years left in him and AC Milan ain't the most youthful side in the world. Inzaghi is still lurking around up there hahaha

Pager: 
The Great Hammers - I hate Chelsea as well because these guys have all of a sudden just become a strong team while others had to build for years and years. Plus the Blues and Barca had some cracking matches against each other.

MRC you should remember this also - Ronnies lil a$$ tweak before an outside of the foot shot leaving Peter Cech standing there motionless


----------



## Pager (23 December 2008)

kirank said:


> for a fellow hating Chelski... you do realize you have two of Chelski's infamous legends? Clarkey & Zola...




Yes and believe me i wasn't too impressed, but credit were its due, both have shown the utmost professionalism even if in there hearts are that horrible blue 

Chelski for there part have had a stream of ex West Ham through here ranks in recent years, Lampard, Joe Cole are the best known but John Terry was a Hammers junior as well and a keen fan, maybe he still is as they say once a hammer always a hammer.


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2008)

kirank said:


> along with grinding out ugly wins too!




Yeh, this was the part that got them the last two seasons.

They just couldn't grind out a win.  No defence and not able to concentrate for a full 90 minutes.

Thought with Pique and Marquez being bought in more often, they would do worse, considering they had Milito and Zambrotta in there last year who are very good.  Goes to show, getting the structure right, is much more important than having the 'best' players at their position in defence.


----------



## Bushman (23 December 2008)

Pager said:


> I'm a big football fan, West Ham is my team and they ain't doing too well  let alone getting anywhere near the Champions league
> 
> Some cracking ties coming up and i enjoy watching and following it though, don't mind who wins as long as its not Chelski , a team i detest, but coming from the East End of London i was bought up to dislike them as most East End kids were and still are, Chelsea are West End for anyone wondering why.
> 
> So its Juve, Juve, Juve for me in the up coming games




Yep I am a long suffering Hammers fan too. Been a depressing season so far - you can have all the grit and organisation in the world but if you cannot score then you will never win a game. Ashton or the Jan transfer market is the key. Carlton Cole is not going to keep us up. 

Also this gawd awful mess with the Blades still hangs over our heads. I still cannot see why they would whinge - all they had to do was win their final game of the season and they would've stayed up. 

But lets hope we get through this one and, in Gianfranco (ex Chelsea stlawart ironically), there is a reason to get excited. Champions League for 2009/2010 (I wish). 

Chelsea also pinch the best Hammers kids with Abramovich's oil money - Joe Cole, Lampard, Glenn Johnson come to mind. Incidentally I just read that Abramovich is asking the Russian state bank for debts to refinance his empire so maybe Chelsea wont land Kaka after all.


----------



## kirank (23 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> ha ha, true about Mourinho.  Though Shevchenko, Crespo and Gudjohnsen were not really creative to begin with!  First two more clinical the later, more just a support striker.
> 
> Benzema, who cares.  He is overrated I reckon.  Rather get a youngster like Aguero from Atletico, or perhaps even bring over Zlatan from Inter (was being talked about).
> 
> ...




u forgot about Busquets (sorry about the spelling) me too thought after loosing Rijkaard, Deco, Roonie they might struggle & first match did show they were struggling guess they proved everyone wrong!! Nice attacking free flowing sexy football displays along with grinding out ugly wins too!


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> I agree about Kaka and Ronnie... Brazil in the recent World Cup looked terrible when they played alongside each other. But I think they wouln't shaft Kaka as he has plenty more years left in him and AC Milan ain't the most youthful side in the world. Inzaghi is still lurking around up there hahaha
> 
> MRC you should remember this also - Ronnies lil a$$ tweak before an outside of the foot shot leaving Peter Cech standing there motionless




Got to watch him?  Lucky you!!!  I saw Camp Nou, but didn't get to watch a match 

They may sell Kaka and bank the $$$.  They could do with them, and restructure their team.  Way too many oldies as you say!  Heck even Maldini is still trying to play!

This goal:  http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ijR1WX2bLIo  The number of brilliant goals he has scored are nearly countless!  My favourite is one he scored for PSG.


----------



## Pager (23 December 2008)

Bushman said:


> Yep I am a long suffering Hammers fan too. Been a depressing season so far - you can have all the grit and organisation in the world but if you cannot score then you will never win a game. Ashton or the Jan transfer market is the key. Carlton Cole is not going to keep us up.
> 
> Also this gawd awful mess with the Blades still hangs over our heads. I still cannot see why they would whinge - all they had to do was win their final game of the season and they would've stayed up.
> 
> ...




Lets not forget Kieron dyer, out for god knows how long, West Ham have had one injury jinx after the other, hopefully the second half of the season will be better, as for Chelski, well every dog has its day and when the Russian money runs dry then IMO we will see Chelski go the same way as Leeds United down the road to footballing wilderness for many years.


----------



## kirank (23 December 2008)

Pager said:


> Yes and believe me i wasn't too impressed, but credit were its due, both have shown the utmost professionalism even if in there hearts are that horrible blue
> 
> Chelski for there part have had a stream of ex West Ham through here ranks in recent years, Lampard, Joe Cole are the best known but John Terry was a Hammers junior as well and a keen fan, maybe he still is as they say once a hammer always a hammer.




true regarding lamps & joey cole... didnt know about Terry... thought he was through & through a blue!! Regarding Roman pinching off West Ham kids... i think lampard & joey came before Roman's time... it was ironically uncle Tinkerman Raineri who brought them in... dont know about glen johnson!!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 December 2008)

Bushman said:


> Yep I am a long suffering Hammers fan too. Been a depressing season so far - you can have all the grit and organisation in the world but if you cannot score then you will never win a game. Ashton or the Jan transfer market is the key.




You guys keep losing good players - Tevez in recent times 
Benayoun also gone 



MRC & Co said:


> Got to watch him?  Lucky you!!!  I saw Camp Nou, but didn't get to watch a match
> 
> This goal:  http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ijR1WX2bLIo  The number of brilliant goals he has scored are nearly countless!  My favourite is one he scored for PSG.




What!! You should have killed to goto a match. That was all me and my mates could think of for days!! (Going to the match, not the killing  )

I also like the one he scored against AC in the UCL 

Please God let me come back as a pro soccer player in my next life hahaha


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2008)

Yes, I should have!  Unfortunately, back then, girls were the #1 priority!  Not sure if that's good or bad! 

I'll be over there to watch some matches for sure one of these days, no doubt about that!  WC 2010 is the def plan and I have tickets to this years UEFA Cup final if Valencia or Milan make it.  Sitting with their fans.  

Check out finalfutures.com  

You can get some great final tickets for cheap as dirt if you get the pick right.  Have to get in early though, too late for this season now 

Yeh, being a pro soccer player would be a dream come true, though being a pro trader is just as good to me, don't have to do all that running!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (14 March 2009)

So Barca have cruised through to the next round --- yeah baby!!
Real Madrid have crashed out --bahhahahahahaaha

The 4 English Teams all look dangerous except Arsenal
It must be annoying to be a Gunners fan to see all those chances and no conversions

I must say I agree with most football analysts about how the continental players are getting used to the pace and power in England - making the Italians and Spanish clubs look slow and lethargic in comparison

I must say Man U look scary, but history is against them as it has been a while (I think) that a team has had back to back Euro championships

Liverpool are the scary buggers!!

How was other people's take on the matches and upcoming draw??


----------



## MRC & Co (14 March 2009)

7 out of 8, not too bad tips, wish I bet on them all!

Upcoming draw will be great!  I wish all the English teams could be split up so they wouldn't play eachother, but that way, we may get an all English semis.  

Villareal and Porto are definately the easy draws.  

Villareal has a decent team though, they didn't play them all in the groups against United.  Marcos Senna is probably the best defensive mid and engine room player out there.

Munich, damn, they have some very good attacking threats.  Ribery is brilliant and the power of Klose and Toni is scary.

Barca, what can I see, my (our) team!  Best team on the planet still!  My favourites to win it still.

United, hope we don't draw them, the biggest threat.

Liverpool always gets the job done, so solid, so strong and Torres and Gerrard create their firepower.

Arsenal, definately no as great to watch anymore and lacking bigtime.

Chelsea, with Hiddink, they will be tough and could go all the way this year.


----------



## Taltan (14 March 2009)

I think the last team to win back to back was Milan 89/90 so its been nearly 20 years and back in those days you only had one team from each country. 

However I think Man U can win. Liverpool are overrated and will lose sooner or later - along with Porto, Villareal and Munich. That leaves Barca, Chelsea, Man U or Arsenal which potentially have the quality. I'll say it even though its obvious but Barca & Man U are most likely because of Messi & Ronaldo. Would be great to see those two in the final


----------



## MRC & Co (14 March 2009)

As far as Ronaldo and Messi being the best, interesting to see Zidane come out and call Gerrard the best in the world.

Personally, a big call, but when Torres wasn't playing and Gerrard was playing higher up, more attacking and more central, he did look a HELL of a lot like Zidane, gliding into space and creating the entire game plus scoring goals.

Liverpool and Chelsea are the teams it's hard to beat head to head, so I won't write them off, but Barca and United are definately the two top teams in the world ATM I think.


----------



## Largesse (14 March 2009)

Villareal are definitely harder beats then Arsenal at the moment (i go for arsenal), but with Fabregas and Adebayor regaining fitness, ideally before next round of UCL games, Arsenal will be a different team.
Throw eduardo on the pitch a bit earlier instead of LOLBendtner (gosh he's terrible) and you actually have a pretty decent team there.

Don't count us out.

Personally, i'm hoping we draw Chelsea or Liverpool. Would much prefer less travel with the tight run home in the premiership. Outside one of those two, i'd take Porto. 
God help who ever gets Barca. (plz be united.)


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (14 March 2009)

I personally feel Porto would be the easiest

Villareal can hold their own...Man U couldn't beat them during the group stages and their form in Spain is not too shaabby!!

MRC --- mate excellent tips for round 2!!!
Let's see how we go when the draw is released

I think Arsenal drawing Liverpool would be a bit of a death match surely. These guys cracked Arsenal last UCL season, and frankly you have to admire their never say die attitude.

They also gave Barca a loss a couple of years back --- they actually won in the Nou Camp

I think Gerrard is not mentioned in the light of Ronaldo, Ronaldhino, Messi, Kaka and Zidane is because he isn't as "stylish" and full of tricks as the others.

But I definitely rate him as a powerful midfielder up there with the best. The number of times he has cracked long range shots and taken important penalties to bring Liverpool back into the game is amazing. 

Will be riveting football
Can't wait
Ill also be in HK then, and the football fans there are mad...crazy!!!


----------



## MRC & Co (15 March 2009)

Yeh, you actually know when the draw is released Mazza?

I was in HK once when Man U V Arsenal was on, I was sitting in a quiet resteraunt and all of a sudden the pre-match show comes on the plasma on the wall, within 10 minutes, the restaurant was packed to the rafters!  Not even standing room, lol!  They sure do love the world game!


----------



## stevo58 (15 March 2009)

Draw is next Friday 11.00 GMT time so that will be around 10pm next Friday evening. 

Being a massive Liverpool fan, I wouldn't swap Gerrard or even Carragher for any other players in the world, quite simply because when the chips are down there is no-one better than responding to a given situation. Them being local lads helps too. Technically there are better players but who could turn a CL final or FA Cup final or simply a CL tie the way that Gerrard can? Proven performer. Zizou used to be able to do it too as did/does a Rivaldo, Henry, Maradona, Van Basten, even Beckham. These type of players are as rare as successful buy and holders.

That said please do not let us draw Chelski or Man U, give me Barca or Bayern any day. Thats what the CL is all about.


----------



## MRC & Co (15 March 2009)

Thx for that Stevo.

Yeh, give me anyone but Chelsea and especially Liverpool to face Barca.  Just don't like those teams in head ot head matchups, good structure and strength is just what is required to break Barca down, as has been prooven in the past.


----------



## kingcarmleo (15 March 2009)

Arsenal are always dangerous , they play **** against **** teams and good against good teams.


----------



## doctorj (20 March 2009)

For those interested:

Villa Real Vs Arsenal QF1
Man Utd Vs FC Porto QF2
Liverpool Vs Chelsea QF3
FC Barcelona Vs Bayern Munich QF4

The winner of QF1 plays the winner of QF2 in the first semi and the winners of QF3 and QF4 play in the second.

Poor Chelski!   Can't wait to see the scum thrashed at the kop.  If all goes to script, its set up for Manure vs Barca in the final.


----------



## MRC & Co (21 March 2009)

Damn, Arsenal and Man U got easy draws. 

The other side of the draw is STACKED!  

Bayern could really give Barca troubles, god I am glad Klose is injured!  

Tips?

Got to take Arsenal over Villareal, but this one could be very very close.

United will have too much for Porto who aren't quite the force they were a few years back.

Liverpool V Chelsea, oh man, what a hard match, Liverpool are in great form and probably the hardest team to beat in the CL in recent times, but Chelsea have that magic man in Hiddink, can he do it AGAIN?  I have to say, I can't go against him so will pick Chelsea here unfortunately!  

Barca and Bayern will go down to the wire, I could see Bayern doing ok here, the German teams usually do ok against Barca, but I think perhaps the individual magic Barca possesses (Bayern have it too, but perhaps Ribery lacks that final finish as opposed to a guy like Messi), will be enough to give them the slight edge in this one.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (22 March 2009)

Snuck back in for this!!!

The football Gods may well be smiling on Man U's side

Hell, why do Barca always have to meet Chelsea and Liverpool - the two teams who systematic defence can weather Barca's attack
Plus statistics show that Bayern have never lost to Barca in Europe 

Tips:
1) Villareal - they are a more solid team than Arsenal, who I reckon are really struggling to score goals

2) Man U - too strong for Porto, although they stumbled to Fulham 2-0 this morning
hahaha - you just never know!!

3) Liverpool - this was really tough to choose, as both sides are rejuvenated. Have gone with the Reds as they have the mental edge and greater team spirit. Plus Anfield is formidable

4) Barca - because I am biased


----------



## doctorj (22 March 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> The football Gods may well be smiling on Man U's side



Nobody was smiling on Manure this afternoon at the cottage, let me tell you.  They were woeful.  Ronaldo was a disgrace, for himself, his team and the game.

COYW!!!


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

yeh, arsenal was really struggling to score goals last night......

and they played their strongest possible team......

right....



Arsenal will beat Villareal 3-1 over the two legs.
Utd will thump Porto 4-0
Bayern will edge past Barca 2-2 on away goals
Chelsea to cruise past liverpool 3-2 with an away goal


----------



## MRC & Co (22 March 2009)

Yeh, Anfield will be the big thing for Chelsea, I remember not too long ago (maybe last season in the Prem League), waching Liverpool absolutely demolish Chelsea there.  This one is too close to call for me.  Agreed though, Barca are in for one rough draw, Bayern and either Liverpool or Chelsea are probably the hardest draw I could think of as far as a match-up point of view.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (8 April 2009)

Old Trafford
Man U 2 - Porto 2

Villareal
Villereal 1 - Arsenal 1

So much for the easy side of the draw.
Tommorrow hopefully the matches will be even more scintillating!!!


----------



## Taltan (8 April 2009)

Predictions:

Liverpool - Chelsea 0-0 bore
Barca to beat Bayern 3-1

As far as winning the whole thing goes its still Arsenal, Barca, Chelsea or a shaky looking Man U.

Also didn't Man U knock Barca out last year. I dont think anyone should complain about draws once you reach the last 8 or 4 of the UCL.


----------



## Lachlan6 (8 April 2009)

My team good old mighty FC Porto holding Man U to a 2-2 draw. Hopefully they can knock them off in the next leg in Porto.


----------



## MRC & Co (8 April 2009)

Yeh, the easy side didn't turn out so easy!

Though Villareal can always proove tough at home, they do so to Barca a lot in La Liga, so I can see how they could cause similar problems against an Arsenal side.  Love Senna as a player so glad to see him score a blazer of a shot!

United were stunned late at home and now have all the work to do in the next leg, pretty much have to go to Porto and win!  Should be a cracker of a match! 

Tonight, Liverpool should outplay Chelsea at Anfield, I imagine perhaps 1-0, while I think Barca will outplay Bayern 2 (or hopefully 3) - 1.

Hopefully we don't see 3 English sides in the semis again and 2 in the final!


----------



## Largesse (8 April 2009)

Porto should be able to nudge Utd out in the next leg i'd hope.
Arsenal looked great in the 2nd half against Villareal, although i wasn't happy with the amount of yellow we recieved. Hope it doesn't come back to bite us.
Also we picked up a couple of dodgy injuries in Gallas and Almunia.

I guess we'll just have to see, but i am confident of Semi-final qualification at this stage with the away goal.


----------



## MRC & Co (8 April 2009)

Taltan said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Liverpool - Chelsea 0-0 bore
> Barca to beat Bayern 3-1
> ...




They did, but were solidly outplayed IMO by a blunt Barca team who just couldn't put the ball in the back of the net.

Imagine the outcome would be different this year around if they were to meet.  But Bayern and then Liverpool or Chelsea stand in the way, ominous!


----------



## Largesse (8 April 2009)

i'm tipping bayern to upset barca tomorrow morning 2-1.
Chelsea to beat Liverpool, anything - anything, but this is simply due to my dislike of liverpool


----------



## MRC & Co (8 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> i'm tipping bayern to upset barca tomorrow morning 2-1.




Oooo, big call, hope your wrong!  

Bayern got thrashed in the Bundas recently, so hopefully they have some confidence issues creep in at the back, Barca should take care of them if they do!


----------



## Largesse (8 April 2009)

Yeh look, bayern will need to play a perfect game to get away with the win.
And when I say perfect, i mean it.
Barca will cut them to shreds if they don't bring their A-game. But, after being embarrased in the Bunds a few days ago, I think they will be fired up. 

Long/Short of it is that it will definitely be an interesting fixture and great viewing.


----------



## MRC & Co (8 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> But, after being embarrased in the Bunds a few days ago, I think they will be fired up.
> 
> Long/Short of it is that it will definitely be an interesting fixture and great viewing.




Yes, this is the other side of the coin and the part that has me worried.  They will be coming in with a point to proove and to lift their game.

Yeh, great viewing and as you say, a very interesting fixture, I will be up with the birds to watch this one!


----------



## Pager (8 April 2009)

Chelsea and Liverpool tonight 

If there's 2 sides in England i don't like its these 2, another worthy contender however is Tottenham Hotspurs

will be up at 4-30am to watch it but a draw is my prefered result

If either make the final then im supporting whomever there playing even though im English


----------



## doctorj (8 April 2009)

I watched the Porto game last night and the result flattered Utd.  Porto played them off the park.  United's back 4 couldn't handle the 3 up front played by Porto and constantly looked vunerable at the far post when either full back had to gamble by coming across to help out in the middle.

Truth is, Porto could have (and probably should have) scored 2 or 3 in the first 30 minutes. The Porto midfield dominated, denying Utd time and space on the ball meaning for most of the night, Utd struggled to string more than 2 passes together.  Ronaldo was invisible for most of the night despite switching sides to try to find more space.

Utd looked jaded, shell shocked and slow.  Fans will blame their busy schedule, but the reality is they had a fair number of players on the park that didn't start on the weekend.  I think the truth is, they've started to believe their own hype and at the same time, they're beginning to lose their magic - opposition sides don't fear them in the same way they did 3 months ago.  Deny their midfield time and get in at their back four in numbers and you will score goals.

Wayne Rooney deserves an honourable mention.  Despite his petulance at Fulham, he wears his heart on his sleeve, always works hard and was Utd's best last night.


----------



## stevo58 (8 April 2009)

You must love Gianfranco the Chelsea legend being a Hammer then! I'm a Liverpool fan and nervous about the tie tomorrow, the law of sod and all that. Think its going to be a really cagey affair. Hopefully Porto will seen Utd off in the 2nd leg, I'm English too but Utd are really my 'unpreferred' team! Might have something to do with that gent Ronaldo. West Ham Liverpool in the league soon as well. If only Phil Parkes still tended the goal for you guys!


----------



## MRC & Co (8 April 2009)

Yeh, agree there Doctor, I only saw the highlights of the Porto match, and they had an array of chances!

As far as United looking jaded, shell shocked and slow, I've seen Porto do that to English teams before in the CL, but Porto generally has on nights and off nights, last night was probably one of those 'on nights'.  So I wouldn't be surprised to see United come back and win in Portugal.


----------



## Pager (8 April 2009)

stevo58 said:


> You must love Gianfranco the Chelsea legend being a Hammer then! I'm a Liverpool fan and nervous about the tie tomorrow, the law of sod and all that. Think its going to be a really cagey affair. Hopefully Porto will seen Utd off in the 2nd leg, I'm English too but Utd are really my 'unpreferred' team! Might have something to do with that gent Ronaldo. West Ham Liverpool in the league soon as well. If only Phil Parkes still tended the goal for you guys!




Must admit i was a bit unsure of a Chelsea legend taking over the Hammers but fair play to him, since his arrival apart from a shaky start its been a steady rise in the league.

Currently 7th which should be good enough for a European competition place next season if we can hold on with lengthy injury list, on the plus side another healthy crop of youngsters are coming through 2 of whom got the goals in last weekends win, plus some very good signings this season, not least Ilunga who is reportedly attracting the interest of Liverpool although like many of the current crop has stated he wants a long term contract with West Ham and loves the club, but i wont hold my breath.

Most of the first team squad have committed to long extensions on there contracts and for the first time in a few years West Ham look like one of the few teams capable of challenging the so called big 4 in the next few years, the only other sides capable and have the financial backing required these days would be Aston Villa, Everton, Manchester City and Tottenham, would include Newcastle but they look doomed to the second tier at present.

Bit sad the PL is becoming an elite with only about 8 to 10 sides really capable of competing, the others see avoiding relegation as a good season.


----------



## stevo58 (8 April 2009)

I hear what you're saying, its not good if the same 4 teams are topping the Premier league every year like what happens in Scotland. Also this 'must finish in the top four' mentality is dangerous for the game too but must be a goal for the likes of Villa, West Ham and Everton. I just think its sad when you see a team like Villa who are doing well in UEFA cup and have a real chance of winning, putting out a second string to concentrate on the 4th place. Seems like silverware comes second to a place in the Champions League. 

As for the Hammers, its a recurring theme, youth system so strong but inevitably the big teams will come calling. Bit like VSA analysis in footy terms! Just imagine if you were able to keep hold of the likes of Lampard, Ferdinand, Cole, Carrick, even Kanoute. I like Noble and see a few other English youngsters come through this term but being in aussie all my focus is on the Liverpool games now, the hours kill me. Any future England stars in the latest crop?


----------



## Pager (8 April 2009)

I think the days of West Ham being a club developing youngsters then selling is behind them, the current crop is being compared to the Cole, Ferdinand, Lampard era, players like Colison, Tompkins and Stanislas are just as good as they were at the same stage in there carears and breaking into the first team, the best IMO is Jack Colison who is a very strong attacking midfield player in the same mould as Lampard or Gerard, watch that name as i think he is going to be a big name in a few years, hopefully hes back from injury next week.

I see Yossi Banayoun is doing well for Liverpool, not very popular at West Ham, wanted and got offered, then agreed a new 5 year deal with the Club then went cold when the Liverpool offer came in, so suffice to say he will get a good booing when the sides play.


----------



## stevo58 (8 April 2009)

The Hammers boo someone never, they were always quite friendly to Incey whenever he returned to Upton Park. Yossi has been a gem of a player really, doesn't moan that he's not always in the first team (that might change) plus pops up with the odd priceless goal. I think he'd prefer to play in the Stevie role and thats probably where he'd play his best football but its the right or nothing. Still he's proved a great signing imo. I can understand why you guys weren't happy when he turned down the contract offer, I felt the same with Owen and Macca.

Always happy to see English talent do well. I've heard of Collison, and hopefully he will develop into the dynamic midfielder. Another Gazza would be nice. Now just want to see a top quality young English striker come through, heck I'd even be happy if United produced one!


----------



## doctorj (8 April 2009)

I don't know Hammers fans are quite as charitable as you make them out to be - I was at the WHU v FFC game a couple of months ago and I don't recall Pantsil and Zamora getting a particularly good reception. The crowd spent the vast majority of the game singing "F*** off Craig Bellamy".

As for future England stars, Chris Smalling (FFC Reserves, England U/21) is coming on in leaps and bounds. A very strong centre half - keep an eye out for him


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (9 April 2009)

It is only half time yet Barca are up 4-0

Beautiful football!!!

Also I cannot believe the Reds capitulated like they did. Gerrard was non existent


----------



## doctorj (9 April 2009)

Surely Messi has the Ballon d'Or in the bag now?  8 goals in 8 Champions League games... A different class.  How long till Man City make a bid? 

Tonight Liverpool paid the price for not rotating players on the weekend.  Their only saving grace is Terry is suspended for the 2nd leg.  Not that its going to help much needing to win 3-0 away.


----------



## Largesse (9 April 2009)

Well, I picked the Chelsea win, however, WOW @ Barca, they are a very scary proposition. I am very glad we only have to play Utd or Porto if we get thru next week.


----------



## MRC & Co (9 April 2009)

Yeh, GO BARCA!!!!!

What a traditional romp that they used to (and have started again this season) put on!  

Class act!


----------



## doctorj (9 April 2009)

The first half was great to watch - Barca ran over the top of Bayern.  Some of their thru balls were sublime.  

I suspect they'll have more difficulty against the rather more organised English sides...


----------



## MRC & Co (9 April 2009)

doctorj said:


> I suspect they'll have more difficulty against the rather more organised English sides...




As always.  Chelsea has their number so far.  



But time for revenge...........!!!


----------



## doctorj (9 April 2009)

Any idea what an Arsenal / Barcelona final is paying?


----------



## Pager (9 April 2009)

I thought Chelsea looked very good, closed down the middle of the park so Liverpool were only attacking down the wings, this effectively closed out Steven Gerard who is so influential for Liverpool, he was hardly in the match, very good tactics from Chelsea and it looks like it will be them against Barcelona in the semis.

My moneys on an all London final as i think Arsenal may well come through the other side of the draw with united slipping up and now requiring a win against Porto away, not an easy task for Red nose


----------



## MRC & Co (9 April 2009)

doctorj said:


> Any idea what an Arsenal / Barcelona final is paying?




Na, unsure, but I HOPE it happens!


----------



## stevo58 (10 April 2009)

Well law of averages theory proved correct. Essien played a blinder and closed down Stevie plus our right sided flank out of it. In hindsight the early goal probably worked against us, 3-0 at Stamford Bridge, can't see it, might as well try and chat up Angelina Jolie, I'd have more luck. Disappointing but if we can get 3 points against Blackburn then Arsenal then all good. 

Barca looked impressive, Messi is fantastic, Henry can still play a bit too. Barca v Man Ure final with god forbid hopefully Barca prevailing. Please forgive me Shanks.


----------



## Largesse (10 April 2009)

Dreaming if you think Utd will make the final....
Porto haven't lost at home to an English team ever, let alone a team that has some serious issues at the moment.
Then assuming they pull something out of the bag and get up, they've mostl likely got to beat a resurgent Arsenal aswell. Can't see that happening on current form either.

Barca are also no shoe in to beat chelsea on the other side of the draw. 
I'd actually favour Chelsea over them, to be perfectly honest. Essien is a monster in the middle of the park. I wish we had him at Arsenal.

My best pick is Arsenal v Chelsea, with it going to penalties.


----------



## stevo58 (10 April 2009)

I know how hard it is to go to Porto or any Portuguese team and get a result, hell we were knocked out by Benfica 3 years ago but I think Utd will do regardless of what history says. I know Arsenal are in a rich vein of form and if we can't win it, I'd like to see them take home the trophy. Adebayor's goal against Villarreal is best I've seen in a long time. Will they miss Gallas? I reckon so. I do think you will beat Villarreal and meet Man U in the semis and as much as it it pains me to say it, I think United will beat you. Arshavin is cup tied eh, I think his signing has rejunvanated you this season. 

Everything said the reason you will not get to the final imo is that you don't have any players experienced in winning championships and trophies. If the 'invincibles' couldn't win it I don't think the current team can. Mind Liverpool did win the CL in 2005 with probably one of the weakest teams ever. Wish you the best of luck though


----------



## MRC & Co (10 April 2009)

Agreed on the Essien remarks, IMVHO, he and Senna could lay claim to the greatest players on the planet.  Both are remarkable at what they do and really drive the team.  

Is it any coincidence Chelsea struggled while Essien was away?


----------



## Largesse (10 April 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Agreed on the Essien remarks, IMVHO, he and Senna could lay claim to the greatest players on the planet.  Both are remarkable at what they do and really drive the team.
> 
> *Is it any coincidence Chelsea struggled while Essien was away?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcarmleo (10 April 2009)

Arsenal will take care of villareal no worries at home. I don't buy into the "porto hasn't lost to an english team" crap. Same was said about AC last year when they had never lost at home to an english team, didn't seem to bother the gunners.


----------



## MRC & Co (10 April 2009)

*
lol you can't even joke about how important he is to chelsea!*

lol, exactly.

Wouldn't write United off yet.  They have prooven they can get the job done when it counts.  Still see that as a 50/50 type of match.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (11 April 2009)

My only concern for Barca, is that in the past against Chelsea and Liverpool, these guys just pile the defence and Barca have a difficult time threading balls through. Not only that, but the pace of their game was slowed down dramatically.

I must admit though, that Barca are getting used to this tactic and their game play is faster. Too bad Marquez is out for a stupid yellow card 

The Reds, well it will require another miracle like in Istanbul for them to get over the hurdle and then face Barca!!! I do hope they make a fist of it, but as you guys have already mentioned Essien looks so powerful in midfield - they are a worry. Not to mention Drogba's form looks like he is certain to cause headaches. The defenders who I have seen give him a hard time is Ferdinand and Vidic.

Man U, I have a soft spot for this team as a few of my favourite players are from this club e.g. Cantona and Giggs. That tie is gonna be down to the wire.

Arsenal, they look okay but not in a type of form that will suggest European glory, but that could come out later.

Ties are next week so plenty of time to banter


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (19 April 2009)

Chelsea vs. Barca
Man U vs. Arsenal

Tips:
Barca by one goal

Man U and Arsenal - to be decided by penalties to determine the winner of the 2 legs

Man U look shaky, and Arsenal lol actually scoring some goals now


----------



## MRC & Co (19 April 2009)

Yeh, these are some juicy semi-finals!

I agree with you Mazza, Barca have sped up their play which should help in breaking down teams such as Chelsea, but with the quality Chelsea have, Hiddink (the miracle man) at the healm and their strength advantage, they will still give Barca a lot of problems.  

Arsenal is definately the team form, and United struggling, but somehow United always find a way to get the job done.

I wouldn't like to pick a winner of any of these matches, I don't see an edge for any of the 4 teams in these 2 match-ups.

But I will go with Barca due to superior technical ability and United to get the jobs done, but wouldn't be surprised if I was wrong on both accounts!

Dream final for me is Barca V Arsenal!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (22 April 2009)

Gotta love the form of the teams in the Semi's too 
Arsenal smashing 4 goals against the Reds (admittedly let in 4 as well LOL)

Barca still on top

Chelski in the FA Cup fina

Hopefully Man U pick up some form as well

All looks good for some hectic battles

Til next folks!!
Out


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (5 May 2009)

Just had to drop in to say I watched the El Classico and agree with Luis Enrique it was the closest thing to a "football 0rgasm".
LOL

Bring on those crappy blues


----------



## Taltan (5 May 2009)

Taltan said:


> I think the last team to win back to back was Milan 89/90 so its been nearly 20 years and back in those days you only had one team from each country.
> 
> However I think Man U can win. Liverpool are overrated and will lose sooner or later - along with Porto, Villareal and Munich. That leaves Barca, Chelsea, Man U or Arsenal which potentially have the quality. I'll say it even though its obvious but Barca & Man U are most likely because of Messi & Ronaldo. Would be great to see those two in the final




Sorry to gloat but that prediction from before the QF 1st legs was pretty good. Still looks like Man U or Barca to me. Actually I think Barca will win the final if they can get there because neither Man U or Arsenal have the defense to properly close them down. Real's defence being a recent test case. The big if of course is Chelski. They get Cole back so they can dispense with the unreliable Alex. Looks a real 50-50. C'mon the Gunners and please may they find someone other than Silvestre (Senderos all over again) to play in defence


----------



## Largesse (5 May 2009)

Gunners paying 3.50 on TAB and 3.65 on sportsbet.com.au to qualify. 
I'm probably going to make a visit to one of these fine establishments....
great value i reckon!


----------



## doctorj (7 May 2009)

Chelsea show they're not champions at all.  No possession.  No finishing.  No class what so ever...  Got everything they deserved.  No more. No Less.

They played against 10 men for 20 mins and didn't capitalise on a number of scoring opportunities.  A couple of penalty shouts worth something, but on the other hand Henry could have had one last week and Barca had a player sent off for a dive/fall.

Drogba could have won this tie himself with clear cut opportunities in BOTH legs.  







Apparently the referee conspired against them, UEFA conspired against there being two english teams in the final... Give me strength.  They just weren't good enough to finish it.  Great goal by Essien by the way.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (7 May 2009)

doctorj said:


> Chelsea show they're not champions at all.  No possession.  No finishing.  No class what so ever...  Got everything they deserved.  No more. No Less.




Doc, I agree - not gracious in defeat.
Thats funny about the conspiracy theories - will jump on ESPN to check that out


Even though I am a Barca fan, that was very very lucky LOL

I have a feeling Drogba might get more punishment for his little outburst there. Plus I am at a loss how such a built, atheletic young man can always be lying around on the field after a little shove. 

I think also a tactical error by Hiddink, taking off Drogba so early.

Man U vs. Barca
My heart says Barca, but I think Man U can very well take it
Dani Alves (whose crosses today were wayward to say the least) and Abidal goonnneee!!!


----------



## Taltan (7 May 2009)

Wow what a game. It was good to see the raw emotion from the players on both sides. 

I agree taking Drogba off was a mistake, If he was there or Anelka was a decent striker they should have finished it off in the way Ronaldo & Co did yesterday.

The Pique handball was def a penalty and Drogba had a good shout in the first half (similar to Henry's in the first leg) but the sending off was harsh and in truth after 3 hours between the two sides it was clear that Chelsea thought Barca was the better team. Well done to Iniesta for a finish like that after running around for 93 minutes. 

As far as antics go Ballack should have got a red for man handling the ref and Drogba should face sanctions as well. 

I would have preferred the Gunners but a final between the best two teams in the world should be good. Three weeks out and Barca are already without Abidal, Marquez & Alvez.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 May 2009)

All I can say, Karma is a bi*ch Chelskea!  

The referee robbed Barca at Camp Nou against a Chelsea that didn't even turn up to play football.  It was more like a defence V attack training match.  

A 1-1 draw that looses them the tie with poor refereeing was the perfect result.  Shows up all that stinks about Chelsea and Hiddink!

Mourinho turned up with a technically gifted Chelsea and matched it with Barca and got legitimate wins and I hate Mourinho, enough said.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (10 May 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> All I can say, Karma is a bi*ch Chelskea!
> 
> The referee robbed Barca at Camp Nou against a Chelsea that didn't even turn up to play football.  It was more like a defence V attack training match.
> 
> ...




Yeah for all Drogba's diving he finally gets some of his cr@p back!!

Anyways predictions:
My fantasy Barca 2 -Man U 1 

Reality - will be a cagey game despite all the talk of beautiful football (let's hope so) if last seasons semi's between these two were anything to go by and decided by penalties


----------



## MRC & Co (10 May 2009)

Yeh, last season, United unfortunately turned up at Camp Nou to do the same as Chelsea, and that is stack the defence and play on the counter.

At home, they weren't as bad, but they played a very similar style.

So I think we will see much of the same, Barca controlling possession, United happy to sit deep, try and remain solid and hit on the counter.  Unfortunately, both Alvez and Abidal (Barcas two fastest backs will be out), and United have both Rooney and Ronaldo who can both hit well on the counter, with Berbatov to help link it up.  

That being said, Barca moves the ball faster this season as you said previously, which allows them to be more dangerous infront of goal (as seen by their absolutely unseen scoring ability this season), so I think this will come down to a little bit of luck and a little bit of individual magic either way.  Can see another 1-0 match for one of these teams, and wouldn't like to split em.

But I will go with Barca, just think this is their time and season after the way they have been ripped off the last couple years running!  Not to mention, United are damn lucky they are sitting so pretty in the Premier League, they have not been the best in England this year IMO.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (30 May 2009)

The news is a few days old but
CONGRATULATIONS BARCA!!!

It was amazing to watch Xavi and Iniesta dance pass the United midfield again and again, threading balls throuhg and to my surprise the Ferdinand and Vidic combination could not stand up to it.

Far too classy and such beauty in their game

Adios for another year!!!


----------



## jersey10 (30 May 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> The news is a few days old but
> CONGRATULATIONS BARCA!!!
> 
> It was amazing to watch Xavi and Iniesta dance pass the United midfield again and again, threading balls throuhg and to my surprise the Ferdinand and Vidic combination could not stand up to it.
> ...




I only saw the highlights and even from that it looked like Barca outclassed Man U a bit.


----------



## MRC & Co (30 May 2009)

THE KING OF CLUBS!

Back to their rightful place, congrats Mazza my friend!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (1 June 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> THE KING OF CLUBS!
> 
> Back to their rightful place, congrats Mazza my friend!




And the team is young...
May we continue to see such beautiful football for many many years to come!!!

Congrats to you to Mirc!!

Til next year


----------



## mazzatelli (11 February 2010)

Well knockout stages next week and there are some great clashes and my opinion:

1) Milan vs. Man U
This is a hard one, because based on form and Rooney I'd edge it to Man U, but Milan have a knack for performing well in Europe a la vs. Madrid in the group stages

I'm tipping Man U due to managerial experience

2) Lyon vs. Madrid
Madrid, they can just hack out wins.

3) Bayern Munich vs. Fiorentina
I feel Bayern don't look like a team when playing, there just isn't that synergy. Fiorentina have been consistent and solid, but this one will be tight IMO. Fiorentina to pip it, I'm waging.

4) Arsenal vs. Porto
Arsenal to prevail, but not after hardship

5) Bordeaux vs. Olympiakos
Bordeaux

6) Barcelona vs. Stuttgart
Too strong for the Germans despite all the defenders being injured

7) Sevilla vs. CSKA Moscow
Im leaning towards Sevilla, but both these teams are dark horses

8) Chelsea vs Inter
Inter, just because I don't like Chelsea


----------

